# Update on DuckDuck, *lots of photos!*



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

DuckDuck will be one at the start of August, so here is an update on my boy who is currently getting his colours around his neck!

He is doing great, lots of little walks outside on my hand and things (I have a little yellow ring around his leg which I attach a lead to, just for my peace of mind when I have him out, but he doesn't even move off my hand). His tail was finally perfect after we clipped his wings to stop him flying up in a panic when he got out of the cage and falling to the floor and breaking his tail feathers, and then I got six semi-feral kittens in for fostering, and they took to sitting under his cage, and have wrecked his tail by sitting sucking at the feathers, he doesn't even know to move away.

He also calls other woodies to the garden when I have him outside, and everyday he calls an already mated pair who fly very low over our heads, its lovely to see, of course he panics at this stage (as he does every day) and flies up to my neck and tucks his head in for a cuddle.

And yesterday my friend brought down a racing pigeon she found, there's no point in phoning the owner as the bird will only be killed when returned, and she's happy enough to keep it and let it fly in and out of a secure area as it suits itself. She just wanted me to look over it and see if it looked unhealthy as it is so quiet and friendly. It appeared fine and was eating and drinking fine, although its poo was a little green and runny, but I put that down to the change in food, she had been feeding it corn for a couple of days, but I gave her some of the dove mix I feed DuckDuck on. Hopefully it will do better on this. As it seemed fine and healthy we let her meet DuckDuck, he was fine until she sat on 'his' bed (it's actually mine), and then he flew at her until she moved. Not very much interest in her, but then he doesn't know he's a pigeon.

So now for the photos:

When he arrived

















And now


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is beautiful...but how humiliating is it if you are a woodie to have your tail feathers sucked by kittens!? 

One of my woodies concussed herself during a panic when I wasn't there. It was so frightening, I really thought I had lost her but she made a full recovery. I will send you details of the homeopathic treatment I gave her (it is from Baryl Chapman's bok) just in case the same thing happens to you. But just a reminder, heat is wrong when they have suspected concussion...I forgot that and gave Littlewood a heat lamp, fortunately no harm was done.

Cynthia


----------

